# DVD Drive gone, no upper filters



## jtraynor (Jun 19, 2009)

Hello all, 

I really hope someone can help because I'm really stuck, i've searched through the forum and found nothing to help.... 

I downloaded VLC Media Player and used it successfully to watch a DVD, when I tried to change to the disk the computer crashed. Now my DVD drive has completly disappeared. The drive has dsappeared once before and i managed to fix it by editing the registry, but this time that won't work. I tried it, deleted upper filters, there was no lower filters, and restarted the compueter but it hasn't returned.....Does anyone know what I can do next? 

It's a Packard Bell Notebook E2316. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## Cameldude (Jul 15, 2009)

Well it most likely nothing to do with VLC as i use VLC all the time and nothing like that happened before. Be carefull with editing registry files!. 

Try reinstalling the driver for the Drive, may help!


----------

